# State Brewing Comp - Tasmania



## brewtas (9/5/14)

Hey guys, just a quick announcement so you can get started working on your brews for the state brewing competition.

We'll be running a limited number of categories this first time while we're finding our feet and judges. We'll be getting one or two experienced judges down from Melbourne as well as a couple of others from down here plus doing some training to get as many of us up to speed as soon as possible.

The 6 categories this year will be:

Amber & Dark Lager
Bitter Ale
Strong Stout
IPA
Wheat & Rye Beer
Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer
Each category contains several styles. You will be able to enter up to 2 beers in each category but only one of any given style. Check out the AABC style guidelines for details on each category and style.

The comp will be held on the 26-27 September and 1-3 place-getters will need to be ready to send their beers off to the nationals soon after.

There'll be more info to come on this competition and other club activities but this should be enough to get you thinking and brewing.

If you have any questions or ideas, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## brewtas (10/5/14)

Just bumping this to give it a bit more visibility.

We'd really like to encourage guys who aren't part of the Hobart or Launceston clubs and especially those in the North West of the state to join in with the state comp. The more the merrier!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/5/14)

I'll try my best. Be good to be part of a first.


----------



## dago001 (10/5/14)

Yep, should have something ready by then.
LB


----------



## Foster (10/5/14)

I will have something if work permits....

Do the beers have to be in long necks or??


----------



## brewtas (11/5/14)

Yeah, I think 2 x 375 or 1 x 750ml is the standard thing. It's a good idea to go with those Coopers PET bottles, especially if you place 1-3 and need to post a bottle for the nationals.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (13/5/14)

Looks like late August is going to be busier than a portaloo in a curry eating competition.


----------



## hyjak71 (17/5/14)

Hmm a reason to blend and bottle this sour that's been sitting for an age I reckon.


----------



## Not For Horses (5/6/14)

Hey guys, we've got a facebook page started for people to ask questions and get information about the comps this year. Check it out and share it with your brewing friends.
http://www.facebook.com/tshbc


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/6/14)

Noticed on the faecesbook page that it's the 13/14th September now.


----------



## TimT (26/6/14)

That's pretty cool guys, might give it a link on our club's facebook page


----------



## Not For Horses (26/6/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Noticed on the faecesbook page that it's the 13/14th September now.


Yeah that's right. The date had to be moved to allow enough time for entries that will advance to the nationals.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/6/14)

Better start getting my thinking cap on.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/14)

Gents, do we need to have our entries in by the 31st August? I don't use Facebook, and don't wish to. The page is okay to look at these details but not clear in this regard.

Other thing is - is there any news on where we can drop our entries off for the comp?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/14)

Just planning out my brewing for the next few weekends.


----------



## Not For Horses (2/7/14)

Entries have to be registered via email to [email protected] by the 31st August. 
I'll organise for people up North to be able to drop their entries at Saint John Craft Beer or you can come to the Launceston brewers club meet on Monday 1st September and bring them along with you.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/7/14)

Blokes (and Lasses, hopefully there are some lady brewers down here):

What's the protocol for the entries? Is there an entry form? How are we identifying bottles?

With QABC it was (off memory) - no markings on the caps, no labels on the bottle. Just your overall entry form in the box with them and the individual beers each had their own paper rubber banded onto the bottle with the category, name of brewer, etc.

I know that the first year on these things is all teething, but I would suggest to look at one (or more) of the other states and what they method is for organising entries and then let us know, so that we can abide by the rules.

Thanks heaps,

Goomba


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/14)

Boooomp!!!!!


----------



## Not For Horses (9/7/14)

I've been putting together an entry form and it should be posted in here in the next day or so as well as on the FB page.
The marking will involve a number on the cap corresponding to the bottle number column on the entry form.
We will also ask you to attach your name on a piece of paper to each bottle with a rubber band or stickytape or whatever.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/14)

Kewl, excellent, thanks heaps NFH.

Looking forward to the instructions and where to drop off.


----------



## Not For Horses (9/7/14)

I've confirmed with saint john to host a bottle drop for the north and a bottle drop is available in Hobart too. The details are on the entry form.


----------



## Not For Horses (9/7/14)

OK boys and girls, here is the entry form for the first annual TSHBC.
Any questions, feel free to leave them here or get in touch via Facebook or send me a PM.

View attachment TSHBC Entry Form.pdf


----------



## Not For Horses (20/8/14)

This is just a cross post from the Facebook page for those that don't use it.

Hi everyone, just wanted to make you all aware of the entry procedure.
The entry form is available for download on this page.
You will need to have your entries bottled in minimum of 500ml but preferably longnecks. We will accept 2 stubbies if that is all you have.
Caps must be numbered starting at 1 to correspond with your entry form.
You must attach to each bottle a removable label with your full name using a rubber band or tape or similar. 
The completed entry form must be emailed to Hobart Brewers by the 31st of August. The email address can be found on the entry form.
Bottle drops are located at Saint John Craft Beer, 133 St John St Launceston open Tuesday to Saturday after 12pm or at 350 Macquarie St, South Hobart between the hours of 5:30pm to 7pm. Bottles must be received at either of these two locations before 7pm on Friday the 5th of September. Please ensure that a printed copy of the entry form is included with your bottle drop.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/8/14)

Thanks NFH.

Another idea would be to have the email box monitored regularly so replies to emails are timely (or actually occur).

I'm starting to think that 'confirmation' messages aren't the done thing here. Same thing happened with DPO beer fest last year - not one word of confirmation or feedback.


----------



## Not For Horses (21/8/14)

I hadn't considered confirmation emails but that does sound like a good idea. I'll let the guys down south know. Or they might just see it here.
We will definitely be providing feedback after the comps. I see the feedback as being more important than the actual results.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (22/8/14)

Oh and how to pay. 

No notes on how to.


----------



## Not For Horses (22/8/14)

Payment is to be made at time of bottle drop. A lot of this stuff is on the entry form too...


----------



## Not For Horses (7/9/14)

Just a quick heads up for the presentation of results next sunday. We will be announcing the results at the New Sydney in Bathurst St, Hobart at 2:00pm on sunday 14th September.
Come along, have a beer and a bite to eat and meet brewers from opposite ends of the state and hear the results first hand.


----------

